# New jackets for Ginger and the girls



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I really try not to bore you all, but thought you might like these of the girls. Since the weather suddenly decided to turn to winter, little Dixie needed a little jacket to keep her warm. I had enough fabric left over that I decided the other girls would like one, too. NOT. Regardless, they each got one. Ginger won't move with it on, Lacie tries to rub it off on the sofa, Dixie runs and hides when she sees what I'm up to and Sissy turns her head as if she's saying "If I don't look at that crazy lady, she won't see me and go away!" Fat chance, Sis. They gave up and watched me set up the black cloth to take the photo. I wasn't even done putting it into place and here they all came and sat on it ready to pose! LOL They knew they'd get a doggy treat, so they cooperated with me. Boy, were they happy when I was finished! Then Lacie proceeded to go into the living room and rub against the couch.....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is too cute! Never bored with dogs.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> I really try not to bore you all, but thought you might like these of the girls. Since the weather suddenly decided to turn to winter, little Dixie needed a little jacket to keep her warm. I had enough fabric left over that I decided the other girls would like one, too. NOT. Regardless, they each got one. Ginger won't move with it on, Lacie tries to rub it off on the sofa, Dixie runs and hides when she sees what I'm up to and Sissy turns her head as if she's saying "If I don't look at that crazy lady, she won't see me and go away!" Fat chance, Sis. They gave up and watched me set up the black cloth to take the photo. I wasn't even done putting it into place and here they all came and sat on it ready to pose! LOL They knew they'd get a doggy treat, so they cooperated with me. Boy, were they happy when I was finished! Then Lacie proceeded to go into the living room and rub against the couch.....


Has Ginger & Girls ever considered a Road Show? They'd sure be a hit!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Has Ginger & Girls ever considered a Road Show? They'd sure be a hit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

They are all so sweet and look real "spiffy" in their new coats. Thanks Mum!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I think those jackets need a black flower or pretty bow. Wish I knew how to tie a pretty ribbon bow.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Oakley said:


> They are all so sweet and look real "spiffy" in their new coats. Thanks Mum!!


Yes, my little Jaz is making sad eyes at me wanting one.


----------



## Regina Ovrid (Mar 5, 2012)

Your girl are cuties !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

They actually HATE wearing sweaters, shirts or ANYTHING. You'd think they'd be more grateful..... LOL


blessedinMO said:


> Yes, my little Jaz is making sad eyes at me wanting one.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Adorable...I keep meaning to make on of these for our large pups, complete with travel "slippers" or shoes for rainy days, but I have a feeling they'd find a way to rub it off or worse, chew it off...Maybe someday I'll be out of projects or decide the puppies need a special treat. Thank you for sharing


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

What great personalities!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh MzBarnz, You got me crying. First of all, they are just the sweetest group; I'm loving them. Too precious. 

I remember my newly late pup - when he got his first coat on, he would walk with his little butt down on the pavement and front legs pulling him along. Oh, he sure entertained us...


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gosh, they are well behaved ( or you are very very fast with your camera!)- great photos!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Too cute  keep sharing... they always bring a smile to my face


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is too cute! Never bored with dogs.


Ditto for me! Love the girls!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What darling photos of your beautiful girls!!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is too cute! Never bored with dogs.


Agree! Ginger and the girls are always welcome here


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Those jackets are just lovely - nice colour. 

My max does almost a head/hand stand hoping it will just fall off, then gives the look which say "mommy why me!" but in the morning when I get up the jacket is off how lordy only knows. Maybe I do not need to know. The other one Tammy (in avatar) she just takes off and hides when she sees the jacket.

Thank you for the story as you can see "I can relate" :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable are they? So cute and sweet!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Girls & coats.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

They just won the best-dressed competition!! Thanks for sharing the photos, I never get tired of them!!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

You are quite the trainer! The pictures (and girls) are adorable.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

They are so cute and as far as I am concerned you can never bore us with your pictures. Love seeing them.


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

Never bored with your posts, love them.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Stunning and so cute.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh happy day! Love your girls in and out of their new outfits. Thanks for the piccies, I've saved ALL their pictures on my I-pad in their own album. Yes, I'm a huge fan of your girls. Thanks for sharing them with us.
Hannet


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

#1.. your NEVER boring
#2.. your little ones are so well trained
#3.. where oh where can I get that pattern?
#4.. my Chihuahua Little Bit also freezes when we put something on her
#5.. keep these coming!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the girls are beautiful and so well mannered...how do you get the pose like that?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Leslie...
#1... Thank you!
#2....Thank you!
#3....It's an older Simplicity pattern #3587, but I think it's still available and not sure if it's the same #, but could be. It's SOOO easy
#4... Guess it's a chihuahua thing. LOL
#5... And thanks again! I sure will keep them coming! In fact, there may be more tonight after the show... if we qualify and get a ribbon, that is. If not, check ebay for "Chihuahua for sale... CHEAP!" LOL Just kidding of course! Love my girls no matter what!!


leslie41447 said:


> #1.. your NEVER boring
> #2.. your little ones are so well trained
> #3.. where oh where can I get that pattern?
> #4.. my Chihuahua Little Bit also freezes when we put something on her
> #5.. keep these coming!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What little treasure,s they are,love the little coats..The expressions say it all.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Smiling! I just can't get over how you get the 4 ladies to pose. It is probably the fact that they are given loads of attention, affection, and treats. Love their wardrobes.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Leslie...
> #1... Thank you!
> #2....Thank you!
> #3....It's an older Simplicity pattern #3587, but I think it's still available and not sure if it's the same #, but could be. It's SOOO easy
> ...


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Absolutely darling - I never get tired of seeing your little girls. Just love them!!!!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Never, ever get bored! They always make me. SMILE! Love your pics!
They look so cute with their new coats


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

The girls' jackets are beautiful. I love the way they all line up to pose for the camera lol
There is a cheap bow maker you can buy to make perfect bows and tassels. I got mine from ebay. :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I love to see your girls. They are such cute models. So funny that they are ready to pose and look like they wear little jackets all the time then when the camera is off they return to their own personalities and try to get rid of the offending piece. LOL. Never boring to me.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

My sister-in-law has an embroidering business... these would be adorable with their names on them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think Ginger and her siblings have a following here... they are so cute and they pose for pictures perfectly...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Too friggin cute!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love your girls, thank you for sharing.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pictures ...keep them coming please.Bet those fluffies soon get to like their new coats.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing how you got those shots. Those dogs are the cutest things ever! Love the coats too! I have a dog named lacey also, yorkie. She is camera shy and I can't ever get a good pic of her.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Such cuties, and so smart. Good luck at the show. Be sweet girls and make Mom proud!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I love how they all pose and behave so well. Wish mine would do that.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Never bored. Love your little princesses. Amazed at how they all pose together. Funny that they try to get them off after. Sending good vibes for the show. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a little Boston terrier, 9 pounds, that LOVES her clothes BUT she is also a clothes snob, she will not allow the other dogs to wear any. She will go and take them off of the others because all the clothes belong to HER. lol


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

How delightfully precious and they all posed perfectly !! 
Never a dull moment with a furbaby around ! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutelly, positively love your girls. They make my day.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I love the jackets (even if the girls don't) and I love the pictures of the girls!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

They are lovely and your fur babies are soooooo sweet. Thank you so much for sharing it has really cheered me up.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

They are adorable, and I bet the 1st and 2nd photos could win a photo contest! They are posed so nice, and look so alert and proud of their new coats!


----------



## tilmar (Nov 21, 2013)

How adorable! You (and they) are so fortunate to have each other.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love hearing and seeing the antics of our little four legged friends. I'm sure others do as well.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Your furbabies, and their jackets, are so cute! They made me smile!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Your fur babies are sooo cute. I wish I could hug them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your doggie coat story reminded me of something. We had a 14-pound rescue dog who looked and acted like a tiny border collie. She was the boss of the cows on our farm. She was a strictly outdoor dog and would not come in even on the porch. When she turned 12 years old, her fur stopped growing back after her spring haircut. I bought her a little black and white doggie sweater to match her fur, thinking she might keep it on a day or two in our fields and woods. Know what? Our little Rascal wore that sweater all winter. She loved it, never took it off, never chewed it, never got it torn. She wore it until warm weather, when I washed it and put it away until she needed it again. Unfortunately, she passed away during the summer, but she is not forgotten, even these many years later.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Donna you are best for talking and showing pictures of your girls! I enjoy your pictures so much and I know I am not alone. Keep them coming! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What great pictures!! Love the little jackets! Love the long-haired pup...which girl is she? Warmest wishes (pun intended)!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

The long hair is GINGER!


KnitterNatalie said:


> What great pictures!! Love the little jackets! Love the long-haired pup...which girl is she? Warmest wishes (pun intended)!!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I never get bored seeing the pictures of your girls.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You made my day when you shared those great pictures. Adorable fur babies and adorable coats.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

You know, Donna, if you didn't tattle on the girls we'd never know from your pictures that they were not perfectly cooperative little angels 100% of the time! :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous - lovely pics  Love those doggies


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Amazing and so ADORABLE and well trained...How the heck did you ever get them to stay in position like that and so well lined up?? Kudos to you and your sweet doggies!

Thanks! I loved this!


----------

